# DirecTIVO after D*



## jay3860 (Mar 30, 2005)

I currently have D* with a DirecTivo. I am switching to Dish Network next week. Is my DirecTivo worthless now or can I make it work with E* as a stand alone Tivo? Any help or ideas would be wonderful.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is nothing you can do to your unit, to make it work with E*

It has an integratd DirecTV tuner, that will only accepted and understand a DirecTV signal.

It will not work on the E* system, nor will it work as a StandAlone TiVo (it doesn't have any encoding components)

So basically... after you watch your programs off of it... put it up on a shelf or sell it (probably only worth $25-$50 at best)


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

If it is a series 2 DTivo (Samsung, Philips, etc), I would sell it now while there is still a market for the hackable units.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

If you don't mind the question, why are you switching to Dish Net? I've just purchased four SD DTivos because I intend to make the opposite transition (back) to DirecTV. I've had a Dish 522 and a 322 for a awhile, and I must say their crappy customer service and persistent, nagging software problems pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

phat_b said:


> If you don't mind the question, why are you switching to Dish Net? I've just purchased four SD DTivos because I intend to make the opposite transition (back) to DirecTV. I've had a Dish 522 and a 322 for a awhile, and I must say their crappy customer service and persistent, nagging software problems pushed me over the edge.


I agree 
DirecTV is being installed Saturday. After 7 years with E* they refused to offer me the upgrade rebate path. so I canceled and will be spending my 100.00 a month with D*

:jumpingja:jumpingja


----------



## majortom (Oct 31, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So basically... after you watch your programs off of it... put it up on a shelf or sell it (probably only worth $25-$50 at best)


Or save it for when you decide that you cannot deal with Echostar's almost unusable products and do not want DirecTv's new inferior product.

/carmi


----------

